# Hotspot Maas oder andere Roermond/Venlo



## Szczupakhunter (23. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Angler,
Ich war 2 mal an der Maas angeln aber keinen "guten" Hotspot gefunden.. Kennt einer einen guten Hotspot für Zander,Brassen,Wels (natürlich nicht zum mitnehmen), Aal, Karpfen, Rotaugen,Hecht usw.? Falls das nicht so öffentlich gemacht werden soll kann ich dann noch meine Email hinterlassen falls einen das stört

Petri Heil


----------



## Szczupakhunter (27. August 2015)

*AW: Hotspot Maas oder andere Roermond/Venlo*

Niemand?


----------



## Checco (2. September 2015)

*AW: Hotspot Maas oder andere Roermond/Venlo*

Was heißt keinen guten Hotspot gefunden? 
Im Moment gehen die Kanäle recht gut, ich würd gar nicht an die Maas im Moment.


----------



## Christian87 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hotspot Maas oder andere Roermond/Venlo*

Welchen Kanal meinst du?


----------



## Weißtanne (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hotspot Maas oder andere Roermond/Venlo*

Hallo Szczupakhunter,
die Maas ist hunderte Kilometer lang was verlangst du nach 2 mal fischen?Wetz dir mal die Hacken ab und du wirst schon gute Stellen finden.Was an der Maas immer eine grosse Rolle spielt ist die Fließgeschwindigkeit.Im Moment steht das Wasser durch die Staustufen zwar sehr hoch aber die fließt halt kaum.Mach mal ein paar Regentänze dann werden die Fänge auch besser und du findest dann auch deine Hotspots und bedenke: Aale fangen ist nicht mehr erlaubt.(steht als Zielfisch in deiner Auflistung)


----------



## Zanderblues (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hotspot Maas oder andere Roermond/Venlo*

[emoji23] Schade dass man seine Beiträge nicht löschen kann ist schon über ein Jahr alt und die Frage war ein bisschen blöd gestellt. Naja sorry aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Christian87 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hotspot Maas oder andere Roermond/Venlo*

Weiss denn keiner einen See oder an der Maas einen Platz für Zander und Hecht ?CR natürlich.  Danke um Info.


----------



## Carpdr (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hotspot Maas oder andere Roermond/Venlo*

Hallo Christian,

 bisschen nachforschen in Eigenregie sollte man doch wohl hinbekommen?

 Einfach mal Google Earth aufmachen und mal die Gewässer anschauen. Hecht und Zander sind überall drin. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Musst halt probieren

 Gruß


----------



## Christian87 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hotspot Maas oder andere Roermond/Venlo*

Ja am Oolderplass war ich schon.Und zur Maas  wollte ich am Samstag mal hin ,dachte das eventuell jemand eine Stelle kennt. .


----------



## Carpdr (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hotspot Maas oder andere Roermond/Venlo*

Hallo Christian,

 das Problem ist nur, dass Leute die sich Ihre Stellen über Jahre hinaus "erarbeitet" haben, diese nicht auf Anfrage im Inet bekannt geben warden. (werde ich übrigens auch nicht tun). 

 Daher gilt hinfahren und ausprobieren. (der Oolderplas hat aber schon was zu bieten.)

 Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Martin.Essen (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hotspot Maas oder andere Roermond/Venlo*

Hallo zusammen.

Gibt es denn eventuell im Bereich Gennep einen Kanel, an welchem man schön auf Weißfische Feedern kann? Würde mich freuen wenn mir einer einen kleinen Kanal nennen könnte, die Maas müsste es nicht sein.

Liebe Grüße

Martin


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hotspot Maas oder andere Roermond/Venlo*

Hallo Martin,
 der Lateralkanal ist da sehr erfolgsträchtig.

 @Christian,
 also da wo die Feederangler sind, wird immer angefüttert
 und da wo der Futterfisch steht, ist der Räuber nicht weit.
 Ich höhre auch regelmäßig, von den Friedfischanglern,
 das die Hechte und andere Räuber gefangenen Weißfische
 attackieren.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------

